# 4 Health TSC dogfood Has anyone tried?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Tractor Supply has a no grain dogfood called 4 Health at a reasonable price that has almost identical protein/fat ratio as the Proplan I have been using.
Anyone tried or know anything about this line of food?


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Its made by Diamond for Tractor Supply.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I had problems with Diamond food a few years ago..and when I was researching for another food found out that the TSC brand 4health was made by them, at the same plants I am assuming, I couldnt bring myself to try it. Ingredient wise it looks good tho.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

My breeder has her dogs on it and highly recommends it. My older Golden's on it. I started my puppy on it but had to switch to Iams Intestine Plus. Penny - the puppy had atomic bomb smelling farts 5-6 times a day. She also pooped so often there was blood in her stool. Her digestive system didn't take to it - maybe not a good food for young intestines?

My older dog's fine on it, though, no excess gas or bloody stool.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have been feeding both our cats and dogs 4Health for a little over a year now with excellent results. We previously had been using Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach for several years. I have to admit that their coats look even better on the 4Health. Our black Lab's coat is shinier than it ever was on the Pro Plan. We use the salmon and potato formula. I like that it comes in an even bigger bag than most other foods do and I honestly think that the ingredients are much better than Pro Plan's. I really like all of the fruits and vegetables that are in it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am not worried that it is made by Diamond. I feed my dachshund Taste of the Wild, also made by Diamond, never had a problem and my passed on seniors were on it as well. There are a lot of dog food companies that had recalls in the past. 

Reading through the 4 health - I do like the ingredients.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I use it!! It's the ONLY thing Roxy didn't have stomach problems on... we use salmon and sweet potato  we love it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the many replies. I have started giving brooks a mix of 4 health and his old proplan


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I avoid anything made by Diamond until there is proof their manufacturing practices have greatly improved.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I avoid anything made by Diamond until there is proof their manufacturing practices have greatly improved.


That's going to be tough to ever prove other than no more recalls for several years. Although I don't like recalls either, I have seen many recalls of big brand human foods over the years. I simply avoid for awhile but usually go back to those brands over time if it apperas they are back on track. How long one waits is a personal decision obviously.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My issue isn't as much with the recalls as with the reports of their facilities


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I won't feed Diamond anything anymore.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

